# Conduit pipe



## KY_haunter (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been using conduit pipe instead of PVC. Conduit pipe is much better. Extremely easy to paint, cheaper than PVC, easier to bend, color is grey which is a huge bonus when painting black, and better for electrical work.

Right now I am using it to make two candelabras. Can't wait until it is done.


----------

